# Got In Nafees Med College Isb



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

I got admission in this college recently.Does anyone have any idea about it. Like clinical / patient exposure. Is it even worth?


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Got selected. 
Same question. 

Any senior that might give us an honest opinion ? 

Regards.

- - - Updated - - -

Secondly, they've given me just 04 days to submit fee. 
why the heck. 

Yusra's test is even not announced yet!


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, ikr. Playing with our obligation to get in a medschool. Any idea when yusra nts test will come? Those buggers didn't even give ans keys. Mofos


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I got admission too. The hospital is kind of hidden and in a bad location. It has patients but not as much as in a KTH type in


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

exactly. 


but @kobefan234, We're missing the fact that al nafees has a 'welfare' hospital and is newly built in contrast to Yusra Gen. Hospital. 
And welfare hospital is doomed to get patients howsoever years maybe. in the 5 years to come, its hospital will definitely get more patient flow.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Where is the list of approved students ? 

Btw i visited it at interview and it looks pretty good. The hospital is quite nice and in true ways serving humanity. Dont know much about faculty. 
My name was on top of the interview list so i hope i'll get in (INSHALLAH) 

P.S I wont go there anyway


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a student there and its a great medical college, it focuses on education which is a good thing.
Ask if you have any more questions.


----------



## Akbar Amin (Oct 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Dolly said:


> I'm a student there and its a great medical college, it focuses on education which is a good thing.
> Ask if you have any more questions.


Where can we find the merit list ?


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly said:


> I'm a student there and its a great medical college, it focuses on education which is a good thing.
> Ask if you have any more questions.


How would you compare Al Nafees to Yusra? 
which has an edge in what and why? 

Regards.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Dolly said:


> I'm a student there and its a great medical college, it focuses on education which is a good thing.
> Ask if you have any more questions.


The same question as above. Clinical / patient exposure. I can do basic sciences but i am worried about the clinical years . Like are the doctors accomplished and reputed?

- - - Updated - - -

Plus what teaching method is followed . I want to do USMLE so is your college good enough to prepare me for it. Does it have the necessary techniques and expertise. How many teachers are specialized from USA alone? Has any batch graduated yet from your college? If yes what are students doimg now?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol at USMLE from nafees. Hell no. Nafees will just give you a mbbs degree which is what you need if you want to do USMLE residency in USA. No batches have graduated because it started in 2012.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> Lol at USMLE from nafees. Hell no. Nafees will just give you a mbbs degree which is what you need if you want to do USMLE residency in USA. No batches have graduated because it started in 2012.


I know ... but i just dont need the degree. USMLE requirement fulfilling is not the aim . To clear it is the goal. For that i need good college specially clinical. What do you think about Isb med and dental college?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

As a IMG from Nafees or wherever you need a good step 1 score ~220+. Also depends if your a U.S. citizen or not. Doing USMLE is totally up to you. No mbbs program will help you in USMLE. And I highly doubt any people going to nafees have any intention of doing USMLE. In Pakistan mostly shifa , dimc, aku. These students have intentions of going back to USA for residency.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Hmmm. Well shifa and aku ain't happening for me. So i'l have to manage it , at all costs. Nafees is just a safety college, in case i get no where. But USMLE is must. My dad's gonna kill me if i dont.  

- - - Updated - - -



kobefan234 said:


> As a IMG from Nafees or wherever you need a good step 1 score ~220+. Also depends if your a U.S. citizen or not. Doing USMLE is totally up to you. No mbbs program will help you in USMLE. And I highly doubt any people going to nafees have any intention of doing USMLE. In Pakistan mostly shifa , dimc, aku. These students have intentions of going back to USA for residency.


No mbbs program would help me". Dude this is way off. I might clear step 1 with my own studies of basic sciences but i can't clear other steps specially step 3 which is clinical test. I need good demonstrators / specialized doctors. And people from other colleges go to usa as well. No that much but still we can't straight off bluntly say no mbbs program will help in usmle. What is usmle ? The stuff we study for 5 years in mbbs . I have a friend who cleared all steps and now in usa. He only preped for usmle for 6 months after his mbbs.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nafees won't teach you USMLE's. No MBSS program will teach you USMLE. USMLE is a personal endeavor. You must somehow balance doing your MBBS professional exams and your independent USMLE step 1 study


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

I know, its more of multiple choice questions and conceptual. But at core the subject content is same as mbbs. Yes IA I will start from day 1.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah if you in nafees or wherever USMLE prep needs to be done independently. Only thing is 99% of nafees batch won't have that plan of taking USMLE. Maybe in schools like DIMC, Shifa you will have senior batch kids who are studying for USMLE but those kids are US citizens and only came to Pakistan for the mbbs degree.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

College does assist. Try to opt for a college that follows the module system and evidence based integrated curriculum. Why? Because the way they will test you during your exams, mid terms, finals will be based on the US MBBS studies program. The USMLE is not a special exam. US students take it too. Except that its not a big deal for them, it's somewhat like a final proff. So, it's based on how you're taught through your degree. For instance, gov colleges will test you on MCQs made out of certain books like Firdous or BD Churasia. The US colleges are being tested on books like Snells. Most MCQs they're asked are evidence based. You're given a clinical problem and you answer with a clinical application of basic sciences. In colleges that follow the subject system, they'll ask you MCQs based on curriculum books.

Point is, you can clear the USMLE even if you graduate from Avicenna. You'l just have to try that much harder and start over from new books. If you go to a college that follows their teaching method, you'll have to make an easier effort.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Hmm Thanks. Very incouraging that last point. Definetly i will try to get in a modular system teaching college. I am worried about the final step clinical one. For which I can study all the books in the world but i won't be able to reciprocal the hard work that goes into gaining the practical skill. So can you tell, is the step 3 passable if one doesn't have a good teaching hospital?( you seem knowledgeable @nida, are you in the process of USMLE or done? Which med college did you go to?

- - - Updated - - -

@kobe Dude, people from all over pak clear usmle from every background without having citizenship. I dont know why i would come to pak at 1st place if i am a usa citizen. I would do MD from there. Nafees is just a college i applied, nothing more.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's to save time and money. MD in USA 4+4.

i was just saying that nafees won't augment your chances of getting a competitive score on step 1.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Hmm thanks buddy. I appreciate your advice. I have applied to yusra and imdc. Lets hope they accept me. I have heard yusra has modular system same as shifa and amc. What are your choices?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I want Khyber medical college. If I don't get admission then nafees is my back up.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

k cool. USMLE?

- - - Updated - - -

k cool. USMLE?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah USMLE. Ultimate goal is to get residency in US. Probably IM , FM, Peds, Psychiatry .


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok then, meet you there at usa


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

I would opt for USMLE too.
and Al nafees has a modular integrated system. (a student told me)

@sniper, how many days have al nafees administration given to you for fee submission?

- - - Updated - - -

my cousin is in his 2nd year at yusra.
and he tells me that the modular system in yusra is just superficial. ("naam ka hee hay".)


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Please don't go to Yusra. They called me over just a phone call. I didn't even take their entrance exam. A college that desperate cannot be doing well at all. 
I'm at Shifa, first year proffs coming up. I know about the USMLE because almost everyone at Shifa takes them.The library is loaded with USMLE prep students. And most dual US citizens do come to Pakistan for MBBS because #1. MBBS in the US is very very expensive and most people cannot afford it. #2. It takes longer. #3 It is not easy to get into a US medical school even if you have the time and financial resources. The competition is far far tougher than it is in Pakistan.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

asadsultankhan said:


> I would opt for USMLE too.
> and Al nafees has a modular integrated system. (a student told me)
> 
> @sniper, how many days have al nafees administration given to you for fee submission?
> ...


They have given me the date till 29th of this month.

- - - Updated - - -



asadsultankhan said:


> I would opt for USMLE too.
> and Al nafees has a modular integrated system. (a student told me)
> 
> @sniper, how many days have al nafees administration given to you for fee submission?
> ...


They have given me the date till 29th of this month.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Please don't go to Yusra. They called me over just a phone call. I didn't even take their entrance exam. A college that desperate cannot be doing well at all.
> I'm at Shifa, first year proffs coming up. I know about the USMLE because almost everyone at Shifa takes them.The library is loaded with USMLE prep students. And most dual US citizens do come to Pakistan for MBBS because #1. MBBS in the US is very very expensive and most people cannot afford it. #2. It takes longer. #3 It is not easy to get into a US medical school even if you have the time and financial resources. The competition is far far tougher than it is in Pakistan.


Ok I won't. But i have very limited choices. I missed shifa by 2% so I know how unlucky I am. The other option I have is Isb Med and Dental College. What do you think about it? You must'hve applied there last year. My bro is in amc , he also told me not to opt for yusra


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

@Sniper, 

What is your brother opinion about al nafees? 

@nida, Your'e right. but this year there were 736 applicants in total. That means competition. ?!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

nidarasul said:


> Please don't go to Yusra. They called me over just a phone call. I didn't even take their entrance exam. A college that desperate cannot be doing well at all.
> I'm at Shifa, first year proffs coming up. I know about the USMLE because almost everyone at Shifa takes them.The library is loaded with USMLE prep students. And most dual US citizens do come to Pakistan for MBBS because #1. MBBS in the US is very very expensive and most people cannot afford it. #2. It takes longer. #3 It is not easy to get into a US medical school even if you have the time and financial resources. The competition is far far tougher than it is in Pakistan.



Yesssss. Shifa has that advantage over Nafees or IMDC. it has students which want to go back to USA for residency. I am also dual national and I just want the mbbs degree and thats it.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

asadsultankhan said:


> @Sniper,
> 
> What is your brother opinion about al nafees?
> 
> @nida, Your'e right. but this year there were 736 applicants in total. That means competition. ?!


Dude he didn't even know what it is.  

- - - Updated - - -



kobefan234 said:


> Yesssss. Shifa has that advantage over Nafees or IMDC. it has students which want to go back to USA for residency. I am also dual national and I just want the mbbs degree and thats it.


No one is arguing shifa's advantage of USMLE over 90% of pak's medschool. But what can i do with that advantage , when I couldn't get in it. So tell me the alternatives that come close to it, plus in this region only isb/rwp.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I should go for Al-Nafees and avail the opportunity. Only because it follows the 'modular' system. 
And secondly, maybe in 4-5 years it will have a real good patient flow because it has a 'welfare' hospital. 

I'm guessing that ymdc and anmc are same in terms of faculty or environment. ymdc has an edge because it has one batch passed out.

- - - Updated - - -

What do you guys think?


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

asadsultankhan said:


> I think I should go for Al-Nafees and avail the opportunity. Only because it follows the 'modular' system.
> And secondly, maybe in 4-5 years it will have a real good patient flow because it has a 'welfare' hospital.
> 
> I'm guessing that ymdc and anmc are same in terms of faculty or environment. ymdc has an edge because it has one batch passed out.
> ...


Good Luck. May Allah Bless you with a Happy and prospering Career.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameen ! 
thankyou! Same goes for you dude.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure where you get the 736 applicants statistics. I remember an AAMC release in 2013 saying the number of medical school applicants reached an all time high of 50,000 plus. That was 2 years ago, must be even more now. But that is not all the reason why it is difficult. They look for more than MCAT toppers. They want you to complete a 2 year bachelors program before you apply for it. Then they look for people with research background, volunteering work, internships and what not. We have very bright students from the US who came back to pursue medicine in Pakistan even though they have bachelors degrees already. They couldn't get in. And they are brighter and more hard working than most of us. They've researches, papers and what not. 


asadsultankhan said:


> @Sniper,
> 
> What is your brother opinion about al nafees?
> 
> @nida, Your'e right. but this year there were 736 applicants in total. That means competition. ?!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> Dude he didn't even know what it is.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Just because you go to Nafees doesn't mean you can't do great on USMLE and get a residency. People from bannu medical college have done USMLE and got residency in USA. first aid, q banks, Dr Najeeb etc. all of those will be great resources for study for step 1


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Medical School studies in Pakistan are not anywhere near the American standards, not even a modular system could help you secure a residency. People talk about AKU as the premier medical school for USMLEs, people forget that KEMU, AIMC and DOW have nearly triple or more the number of doctors settled in USA than AKU. And, as far as I know neither KEMU nor AIMC has a modular system in place. What matters is CONTACTS in the very end and an Alumni that is willing to personally vouch for the new applicants. Another thing where college matters is the overall student body and their IQs, which eventually make a medical college look good, when its graduates show great results collectively in foreign exams and settle well, post graduation. Scores and Credentials are entirely based on your own hardwork and perseverance. What the institute does for you is to link you with an Alumni amd to help you secure USCEs abroad easily. Apart from that, you have to do everything yourself which is like 80% of the whole process.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

^^^ Yuup.  MOU agreements with US schools of Medicine helps in electives too.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it just me or did the number of applicants applying in med schools fall this year? I sneaked a peek at the LMDC register and CPMC along with Aziz fatima when I applied there. only about 500 candidates reached in them but that was back in 15th Oct.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

@masterh

Hmmmmmm. Well thats not encouraging, since I am not getting a good alumni college. 

Anyways what WE can do is make a medstudentz alumni and stay in touch with each other till the end ( till we clear USMLE and get residency IA, I am not asking to stick with boring me all life). All the students from good colleges amd less popular ones can make an alumni and help each other in form of study threads and groups and even meet up. This way we will have a variety of info/ material to prepare good for USMLE and nail the damn thing once and for all. 

I agree with your networking point. But we are not at the stage of completion of our mbbs, we have to begin it. Therefore we need to join good institution, i agree its mostly our personal hardwork and perservarence but thats good enough for theory and books, for clinical skills we need good teachers, demonstrators and loads of experience and a good teaching hospital with a large patient exposure per student ratio, ensuring vast variations in patients( remembering that USA is a country of diversity so it has a lot of unique clinical evidence based cases to be solved... plus tested rigorously in step 3). That I believe is called SKILL which cannot be gained through not so good a college. Because I might clear that step 1 by hook or crook :cool!:
 , but that step 3 is what I worry I might not be prepared well if I don't get in a good medschool.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

I submitted the fee. 
Cheers! 

and @sniper, I would say make a decision asap. they've already filled around 40 seats out of 80 on first come first serve basis.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> @masterh
> 
> Hmmmmmm. Well thats not encouraging, since I am not getting a good alumni college.
> 
> ...


Even Step 2 CS and Step 3 are all cleared through personal hardwork. Trust me.  Exams are all dependent on your hardwork and preparation, not on your college and/or faculty since no one teaches according to the USMLE pattern anywhere in Pakistan.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

masterh said:


> Even Step 2 CS and Step 3 are all cleared through personal hardwork. Trust me.  Exams are all dependent on your hardwork and preparation, not on your college and/or faculty since no one teaches according to the USMLE pattern anywhere in Pakistan.


Well that's encouraging in the sense that its all on me and I can do it by going to any medschool.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

any update who got in, any final list in progress, overall Nafees feedback is very good,


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

i got in. got the letter of acceptance in the mail ...


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

good, all the best, well done, any news, how many so far deposited fee, what is the status, as this week is critical for all students in decision, when multiple interviews going on


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Colleges in Lahore will start their interviews from nov.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> i got in. got the letter of acceptance in the mail ...


So have you deposited the fee?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Classes start November 10.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

By starting classes on November 10th they are protecting their yield. By November 10th most of the other Medical colleges would not have finalized their admissions and once the classes start, per PM&DC rules you can't ask for a full refund.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Exactly my HEC results haven't come out yet so I don't want to pay nafees yet


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

hhmmm HEC may announce the result on Monday 1st Nov by mid day, but do you have choice even after that to deposit the fee,, with Al Nafees,


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I told the nafees principle to wait

he was mad at me hahahha


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

lol. How come did he accepted to wait for you?


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

hello where is Nafees gone, starting 10th Nov, anyone paid fees, taken up, ready to start or waiting waiting


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

yea, I have paid the fees. waiting for their 'joining instructions' letter.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

hello what you mean by joining instructions letter, i heard they starting classes on 10th of November, though seems too early,

- - - Updated - - -

technically it is very pushee for students and parents, none of the private colleges are on same page with admissions, deadlines and start of classes, mean who ever gets them first, gets their seats completed


----------

